# Tone recipe wanted - Colin James



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Having a very frustrating time dialing in what should be a simple tone...

The crunchy solo work done by Colin James on "Chicks ’n Cars (and the Third world war)" is what I'm trying to get to.

If anyone can share a very similar tone with me or point me in the right direction, that'd be great. Have to do a cover with that tone and just can't seem to hit it.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd be interested in hearing this. The only thing I can comment on is his live set-up (amps only). I've seen him a few times and each time he's had a Fender Deluxe Reverb and a Matchless Amp (not sure which one but I suspect it is Vox flavoured...maybe a Clubman).


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Favourites- Colin James has a gear list that might be a starting point.


----------

